# New beginnings



## Daisy10 (Nov 10, 2013)

This thread is for people to talk about the good things that are happening to them.


----------



## Daisy10 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll start.

I love that I have the chance to achieve whatever it is that I want to achieve.

I love that new and exciting doors are opening for me.

I love that I feel free.

I love that I have so much hope for the future.

I love that I am at peace.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

4 years post separation and divorce and I am so happy 

I feel free, alive and excited about life. I have a great co parent in my ex and our kids are cruising along.

I have met and am deeply in love with a man that is just so right for me and we are building a life together. I love that my sex life is the best it has ever been, after coming out of a sexless marriage I had such huge issues and doubts about this part of my life but it is now better than I could have ever hoped.


----------



## Daisy10 (Nov 10, 2013)

Holland said:


> 4 years post separation and divorce and I am so happy
> 
> I feel free, alive and excited about life. I have a great co parent in my ex and our kids are cruising along.
> 
> I have met and am deeply in love with a man that is just so right for me and we are building a life together. I love that my sex life is the best it has ever been, after coming out of a sexless marriage I had such huge issues and doubts about this part of my life but it is now better than I could have ever hoped.


Yay! So happy for you. :smthumbup:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Daisy  

There is life after divorce. I took the time to look at myself, my issues and then to truly work out what I want in life and what I would not waste time on.

I am a happily divorced woman 

All the best to you and to everyone out there that is travelling this path. Challenging but exciting at the same time.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This weekend I saw a gaggle of my friends and it was so nice to spend time with them. Also, my mother came over to my new place and we had a "slumber party." Ever since I was a little girl, she has always known how to make a place feel like a home. I love her.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Great idea for a thread! Love reading all the good everyone's got going on! 

For me:
-Having time for myself to be spiritual, meditate, and stretch in the morning. Yesterday I even ran 5 miles! 
-Moving cross country to be closer to family and friends. Spending time with them nourishes my soul.
-The mysterious maladies my pets were suffering from must have been stress related - they've completely vanished since we've been in our own home
-Attending Co-Dependents anonymous meetings (leaning a lot!)
-Following my dreams. Living for myself. Realizing that "being me" is enough


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

I've spent a fortune on brand spanking new Christmas Decorations for my new post divorce house. When I say a fortune (about £40), they will mean the world to me, as I've paid for them and they'll form the future of Christmasses to come. No more jumble of baubles from sets long broken down.

All I need now is a real tree- but it's a bit early for that!


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

Knowing that I really can make life work by myself and I am capable!

Not being disappointed over and over by someone telling me that I can count on him.

No longer dealing with someone who is passive aggressive.

Having my bed to myself and not listening to snoring, or feeling sweaty gross legs all night...(I count that as a good thing!)

No longer missing my old life which I know is gone forever, but now looking forward to a happier future. Truly, when I left in the beginning, I could not imagine feeling this way, but with time and lots of counseling, this is my life now-yay!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

The hurt is subsiding, even while still mired in the current events of it all for the kid's needs.

I got my roof leak fixed.

It is the first time in a very long time that I feel some peace.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooray for fixing the roof leak!  So glad you are feeling peace and the hurt is lessening, Shoo. You deserve worlds of peace!


----------

